# Mosquitoes love me? Any Insider Tips to write them a Dear John Letter?



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Mosquitoes love me? Any Insider Tips to write them a Dear John Letter?​
When I visited Los Mochis last October/November I had a few bites, until the last 2 days when I had 18 in one day going on a ship out to see and boy, do they love feasting on Exotic Irish Meat!!!

Anyhow, yesterday at the dentist, one smart alec mossy, flew in, stealthily covering his sound by the radio, and had a starter, main course and dessert on my foot, whilst then procedding to have coffee and a liquer on my ankle.

Well he must have told his friends as today out in the City, picking the wedding rings with my Fiance, Madel. I was targeted again... no doubt connected to the crime yesterday at the dentist!!!

So as my Fiance has no idea why they don't bite her...

What mega tips can you give me to write the Mexican Mosquitoes a Dear John letter?​


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use a repellent that is 100% deet, I do not put in directly on my skin but on my clothing like a hat,scarf,collar and sleeves of shirt, pants or shorts and on sandals or shoes..Rule of thumb is mosquitoes that carry Malaria usually feed from dusk till dawn and mosquitoes that carry Dengue Fever usually attach from dawn till dawn ( that means during the day) so if your getting daytime stings make sure you see a doctor if you feel slightly ill before it gets worse. Mosquitoes are attracted by the color black also.....suerte


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Try Fly-Out. Safe for your skin.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Remember, the percentage only is an indication of how long the application will last not the repellent strength. 10% deet repels just as strongly as 100%. It just doesn't last as long.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Remember, the percentage only is an indication of how long the application will last not the repellent strength. 10% deet repels just as strongly as 100%. It just doesn't last as long.



Well, that's something I didn't know!



.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the great advice... just one more question... so if the repellent is 100%, how long will it last? And does the temperature of the day reduce the time faster if it is hotter or more humid?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My input
Only female mosquitoes bite (does not help knowing that)
Try not to wear perfumes or drink high glucose beverages
If you know you will be at a mosquito site, camping, outdoors etc. take some avapena ( antihistaminic) a couple of days ahead it really helps when bitten


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> If you know you will be at a mosquito site, camping, outdoors etc. take some avapena ( antihistaminic) a couple of days ahead it really helps when bitten


Lessening the itch of the bite with an antihistamine will work. I have read that 100% deet will last 12 hours. Sweating in high humidity and heat will last less.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gary, I know how to tell a male from a female moth, 
how do you tell a male from a female mosquito?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Gary, I know how to tell a male from a female moth, how do you tell a male from a female mosquito?


I would not know!
It was just some biology information, it does not help
Maybe just to not blame the male mosquitoes for the itching


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One other thing, this one is useful
Mosquitos are attracted by carbon dioxide produce by our bodies, therefore they will bite the biggest and sweatiest person


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> One other thing, this one is useful
> Mosquitos are attracted by carbon dioxide produce by our bodies, therefore they will bite the biggest and sweatiest person


That is interesting. They also seem to have preferences for particular people, even if they are not large or sweating. I find that as long as I am around someone else the mosquitoes leave me alone.

There is a joke about bears and running shoes. You don't have to outrun the bear, you just have to outrun your companions. Mosquitoes seem to be similar. One way, perhaps not the most practical, to mitigate them is to find someone they like better.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Andatol (OTC) cream does a great job on itching from any cause. Takes about 20 minutes to take effect.
And........killing the mosquito before she drinks your blood is the best plan. There are those tennis racquet shaped things available at some stores which you can wave around your body and listen to the sweet sound of bugs being zapped. I like the rechargeable kind best. Cost under 100 pesos.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The best remedy yet


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Remember, the percentage only is an indication of how long the application will last not the repellent strength. 10% deet repels just as strongly as 100%. It just doesn't last as long.


http://msdh.ms.gov/msdhsite/_static/resources/458.pdf

"The more DEET a repellent contains the longer time it can protect you from mosquito bites.
A higher percentage of DEET in a repellent does not mean that your protection is better—just that it
will last longer. DEET concentrates higher than 50% do not increase the length of protection.
A general guide for DEET product use based on a recent study is as follows:
● A product containing 23.8% DEET provided an average of 5 hours of protection
from mosquito bites.
● A product containing 20% DEET provided almost 4 hours of protection.
● A product with 6.65% DEET provided almost 2 hours of protection.
● Products with 4.75% DEET and 2% soybean oil were both able to provide
roughly 1 1/2 hours of protection."


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Male mosquitos are nectar sucking ( sweet ) not blood suckers...
As far as sexing moths, you take the moth in question, turn it over and look for mothballs.........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> male mosquitos are nectar sucking ( sweet ) not blood suckers...
> As far as sexing moths, you take the moth in question, turn it over and look for mothballs.........


 Good one, chico!


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> As far as sexing moths, you take the moth in question, turn it over and look for mothballs........
> .



Oh, very good!



.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

With Fly Off the only recommendation on the Mosquito repellent, which I cannot find in a pharmacy in Los Mochis, can anyone recommend a Mexican variant which is good?

Also are there electric devices that you can use in your home that emits a nose to deter insects, as when I lived in Ireland we had one for rats and mice that you had to change the frequency every 5 days to make sure they don't get used to the sound?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Lipstickpaddy said:


> With Fly Off the only recommendation on the Mosquito repellent, which I cannot find in a pharmacy in Los Mochis, can anyone recommend a Mexican variant which is good?


I haven't found Off in farmacias, but in supermarkets with the bug sprays.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The product name is "*Fly Out*" and it is available in the bug spray section at Soriana supermarkets.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Gary, I know how to tell a male from a female moth,
> how do you tell a male from a female mosquito?


You mean moth balls?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Only 7 days late Terry,


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Only 7 days late Terry,


yeah- I don't visit the site every day...and after I made the comment kept reading & saw somebody else already covered it...ah well I had my own laugh...:juggle:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Terry, The males also have a mustache,LOL


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Lipstickpaddy said:


> With Fly Off the only recommendation on the Mosquito repellent, which I cannot find in a pharmacy in Los Mochis, can anyone recommend a Mexican variant which is good?
> 
> Also are there electric devices that you can use in your home that emits a nose to deter insects, as when I lived in Ireland we had one for rats and mice that you had to change the frequency every 5 days to make sure they don't get used to the sound?


Mosquitoes (and sand fleas) love me, but not Mrs. HolyMole. I use H24 Repelente, sold in a 170g aerosol spray can in the insecticida aisle at Comercial Mexicana (or MEGA stores), apparently only about 20% DEET, but it works fine for me. Maybe 40 pesos?
AUTAN, in either a lotion or cream, also works, but haven't seen any at La Comer this season. Try Bodega Aurrera, (aka Walmart), where you might find AUTAN, or Walmart's own brand, "Great Value". It works fine too.


----------

